# translating wicks



## Angela Spires (Jun 3, 2012)

I have read so much here, thank you so much! I bought a bunch of silicone molds from another beekeeper that are from Germany. They showed me how they had made them and I got their basket of wicks and everything. They had a wick list for all the different molds, luckily they had numbers because I didn't understand the german name. Now my problem is buying additional wicks. The numbers are different. For a beehive one or smaller pillar its a #10. Others are 6 or 8???
Thanks!
Angela


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Try private messaging honeyshack here on the beesource forum. She's also makes candles up there in Canada and can probably tell you what size wicks she uses for various candles


----------



## Angela Spires (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

We make dipped tapers for winter fun and gifts. We use a medium size flat wick and found a slender candle drips far less than a fat one.

From online research, wicks come in different braids and thickness. Specifications are very detailed and with careful inspection and measurement, I suspect you will be able to match yours with an equivalent standard. Often square braid wicks are referenced for beeswax because larger wick aren't as susceptible to impurities that impede the flow of wax to the flame. Larger wicks also make for larger flame and consequently greater consumption of wax. Information is readily available online and candle history is very interesting. Experimentation is fun and trials are easily melted into successes.

I recently saw a couple great YouTube videos on a solar wax melters made from cheap Styrofoam coolers, leftover picture frame glass, aluminum pans and paper towels. The link isn't handy.

The funny is we are fast approaching a historical milestone where the duration of electric lights as a primary means of nighttime illumination exceeds candles.


----------



## Angela Spires (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you! My problem seems to be I have been using up the wicks she had gave me. Each one was marked with the size and the testing has gone great. Its like finding something that works great and then they are discontinued, I now have to compare to find the size I have been using lol!
That melter sounds interesting! Sounds like an incubator I tried to make!


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Check out the Mann Lake web site. They list the dimensions of the beeswax candles from their molds and recommend the wick size to get. They are in Minnesota. There is also Betterbee in New York. Both sell supplies for making beeswax candles.

Most of my candles use the 2/0 square braid wick. I have made dipped birthday candles that use 4/0 wick.

I started writing the wick size on my candle molds. Wick size is very important. Too small a wick and the candle will struggle (small flame, low light) and may even drown.


----------



## ch.cool (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi,

if you need to have the German description translated, just send me a PM, I will do it(free).

ch.cool


----------



## Angela Spires (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

